# Audio interface vs guitar processor



## kirillounce (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi, guys, so recently I've been thinking about getting an audio interface for guitars and mic. But I already have an Pod Hd 500x and a cheap preamp for my mic, and I don't really satisfied mainly with my guitar tone. 

So I am planning to record a di signal through the audio interface and use some software for amp emulation and effects. Is there any significant difference between recording DI signal via interface and recording via POD with just empty preset? And could i get better tone with software emulation, or should I stick with POD built-in amps and stuff?


----------



## Action (Nov 17, 2015)

Well, I would not use a blank preset... instead I would use USB connection. Plug it in and, the Line6 software should let you change settings to just record the dry signal. So you can have a pod amp and effects on, and hear yourself properly as you are recording... but it will record just the plain unamped guitar. Then you can run that through any software amps and effects you want to later, even the pod amps if you want (using pod farm). The sound quality will be highest this way.

Some pod models have reputation for bad analog/digital conversion. I don't think your model is one of them. The signal recorded this way may be as good as from an interface. Someone else will have to say how much better an interface is. But try with what you have first, and see how you like the sound.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Nov 17, 2015)

I have an HD500x and and record via the XLR output (so I can utilize the global EQ) into an interface. If you're not happy with the tones, then perhaps more tweaking is in order? Maybe some IRs in place of the stock cabinet models (others and I can vouch for this approach). 

Before the Pod, I used the TSE 5150 Sim and the Overloud TH2 VST and I like the pod better, especially with IRs


----------



## kirillounce (Nov 18, 2015)

Action said:


> Well, I would not use a blank preset... instead I would use USB connection. Plug it in and, the Line6 software should let you change settings to just record the dry signal. So you can have a pod amp and effects on, and hear yourself properly as you are recording... but it will record just the plain unamped guitar. Then you can run that through any software amps and effects you want to later, even the pod amps if you want (using pod farm). The sound quality will be highest this way.
> 
> Some pod models have reputation for bad analog/digital conversion. I don't think your model is one of them. The signal recorded this way may be as good as from an interface. Someone else will have to say how much better an interface is. But try with what you have first, and see how you like the sound.



You basically described the way I am use it now. So, if I'll disable all the processing in POD software (no amps and no effects, it's just an empty preset, to be clear), would it record a DI signal like via interface quality-wise?


----------



## kirillounce (Nov 18, 2015)

Alex Kenivel said:


> I have an HD500x and and record via the XLR output (so I can utilize the global EQ) into an interface. If you're not happy with the tones, then perhaps more tweaking is in order? Maybe some IRs in place of the stock cabinet models (others and I can vouch for this approach).
> Before the Pod, I used the TSE 5150 Sim and the Overloud TH2 VST and I like the pod better, especially with IRs



Ok, but what if I want to record DI signal with my POD? Can I do it by using just an empty preset in POD straight in my DAW? And if it's possible, would it be a"proper" DI like recording with an interface?

Edit: Iam connect my POD straight to my laptop via USB, to make things clear


----------



## tender_insanity (Nov 19, 2015)

I hardly do any DI stuff myself. I think it's an endless road. I'm dialing the best tones I get and record them. What you hear is what you get, you know? I always go from a multieffect to the Line In of the audio interface. Sometimes I go direct with Guitar Rig, though.

One more reason why I prefer using a real audio interface is that a multieffect ain't a really good as one. For sure it works for recording only, but when a project has some big VSTi's and so on, it's not good.

I just checked Sonar's overall latencies with different devices. Here's what it said:

*Boss GT-100:* 
_Input: 11,59ms
Output: 17,1ms
Total: 28,6ms_

*DigiTech GSP1101:* 
_Input: 11,6ms
Output: 5,8ms
Total: 17,4ms
_ 
*M-Audio M-Track Quad:* 
_Input: 3,0ms
Output: 8,0ms
Total: 11,0ms_

*M-Audio M-Track Eight:* 
_Input: 3,2ms
Output: 3,2ms
Total: 6,3ms_


----------



## coffeeflush (Nov 19, 2015)

i changed from multi effects to entirely DI+software route tone. The DI is via a focusrite 2i4.

The main difference I observed is the signal is less compressed, with going though a multi effects there was an output cap. The tone sounds more lively via the DI for me. So I prefer this. 
Someone might like more compressed tone of the multi effects. 

The output ceiling/compression is due to cheap DA/AD conversion in my opinion.


----------



## TheUnknownOne (Nov 19, 2015)

My opinion on this is that it's always nice to have both a processing unit and an audio interface when recording : it enables you to record a guitar DI and a amplified take at the same time .

To me, the main advantage of guitar processing units is allowing you to drastically reduce CPU usage, plus it is always nice to have something that doesn't crash and that doesn't squash dynamics of your playing when you record guitars. Plus low CPU usage means less latency when recording = instant playback. 

The main thing I don't like about recording DI only and reamping with amp sims/whatever, is that it may kill your dynamics and subtle nuances in your playing : when you hear what you're playing, you tend to manage your pick attack to make it sound as best as it is possible. While it might not be a problem for some riffs, it might sometimes ruin your performance IMO.

I strongly recommand you to record 2 tracks at the same time, the first goes DI in your interface, the second one goes through your POD or whatever you have, and then goes in your interface too. Don't put impulse/cab sims in your pod if you're not sure of which sound you want, it is always easier to tweak this after in your DAW and it won't affect the take at all.

By doing this you will be able to glue/group/link the 2 takes, and if you have to edit your takes, it will be easier doing this using the DI track as reference. Doing this will also allow to record without any latency if done right and prevent your for killing dynamics of your playing = best of both worlds 

(obviously this only works if your unit sounds good enough to your ears, otherwise, don't bother and go DI \m/ )


----------



## Descent (Nov 19, 2015)

If you have no nuances in your playing, you have no nuances, period. Whether you reamp or not it doesn't kill your nuances because how do you magically erase them? 

Some people prefer to play with the guitar sound in the room or headphones or whatever. For example, when you mike an amp you're responding to the amp in the room so your playing might vary in response to your tube amp. Don't really see that much happening on digital whether you're going DI + modeler or multifx to PC.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Nov 20, 2015)

No dry signal from USB, only from SPDIF...Unless you just want to run your guitar through an empty preset. I don't know how this compares to just a DI from another interface.


----------



## Descent (Nov 25, 2015)

I think if you can move around the USB out in the signal chain on the processor you can put it first, which will be like a DI signal to the DAW. My Boss GT-10 can do that, while you can keep monitoring effected signal while you're tracking.


----------



## thevisi0nary (Nov 30, 2015)

Just adding some info, i actually have not compared the d.i. signal from a processor to an interface. However i have compared the d.i. signal of at least 5 audio interfaces ranging from 200$ to 800$ and they all sound identical. 

The only difference would be that a processor sometimes changes the impedance to match whatever amp it is modeling. If you are going to use a vst instead this shouldn't matter or be enough alone to go buy a different interface. Just record dry with the pod and use your plug in.

As far as what amp simulation is the best, there is an equal number of people in support of each of the popular amp sims available. Learn the one you have already to the best of your ability then try something else and see if you prefer it. There is someone for each one making them sound good.


----------



## Laso (Dec 1, 2015)

I think the main problem about recording with your pod is that u cant have a real monitoring of the signal in your daw, just the direct sound of your guitar. I used to record directly with my pod via usb but I bought a scarlett 2i4 and now i plug my pod into scarlett.


----------



## Floppystrings (Dec 2, 2015)

Lecto Life


----------



## Josh Nanocchio (Dec 2, 2015)

I've always wondered this but with an Axe FX or something along the lines of that


----------

